# I can't download anything. Slow internet?



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

So, I can't download anything larger than 900kb, and I can't figure out why. Chrome is my favorite, and I've been trying for a couple days now to download mods from skyrim nexus. It'll be going at like 15kbps for the first 900kb then die completely. And it does it with every download. And this is infuriating because I can't even download another browser to try. Also, internet explorer won't even start downloading anything...

And meanwhile, steam can be downloading at like 500kbps. I'm at a loss as to what to do. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2012)

try a different browser.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2012)

Im guessing your internet speed hasnt slowed down either. try doing spyware/malware scans just in case.


----------



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

I've scanned with avast, it didn't find anything.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 9, 2012)

Irony said:


> I've scanned with avast, it didn't find anything.



thats avast. Try malwarebytes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 9, 2012)

Try downloading something in Safe Mode with Networking and see what happens.


----------



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im guessing your internet speed hasnt slowed down either.



It seems to have. Download .35 and upload .06 But yet, steam and download managers run normal speeds pretty much. (Normal for my internet is like 30-60kb actual dl speed; speedtest speeds are usually like 1.4mb down and .5 up)



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Try downloading something in Safe Mode with Networking and see what happens.



I'll try that in a little bit

Edit: Okay, I just got opera downloaded. Its downloading at like 35kb. So apparently the issue is chrome?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 9, 2012)

You could try going to a command prompt and typing ipconfig /flush dns or even pulling the power cord on your router for about 30 seconds. When I have clients that tell me they cant even watch youtube videos anymore, I pull the power cable for 30 seconds and plug it back in and everything works just fine.


----------



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay, I tried the dns flush command and also unplugging the router for about a minute. Speed is about the same on speedtest, but the download hasn't crashed yet this time. I uninstalled some bloatware that came with motherboard lan drivers, I don't know if that might've helped.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe your ISP is throttling your connection?


----------



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably. My ISP is dumb lol. They sold more connections than they have bandwidth for, cause at like 2-6am, the internet gets significantly faster. But I still can't dl anything

You would not believe how infuriating this is. Download failed again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Irony said:


> Probably. My ISP is dumb lol. They sold more connections than they have bandwidth for, cause at like 2-6am, the internet gets significantly faster. But I still can't dl anything
> 
> You would not believe how infuriating this is. Download failed again.



Did you scan will Malwarebytes?

Also to be "sure" you can boot from a Kapersky Rescue 10 CD and scan that way. It uses a Linux build and boots from the disk and scans your OS drive as just a volume. All free.


----------



## baggpipes (Aug 9, 2012)

I would complain to you ISP. Is this a wired or wireless connection?? Might be bad router... But i guess its your ISP. Is it cable or DSL?


----------



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you scan will Malwarebytes?
> 
> Also to be "sure" you can boot from a Kapersky Rescue 10 CD and scan that way. It uses a Linux build and boots from the disk and scans your OS drive as just a volume. All free.



Thanks I'll try that



baggpipes said:


> I would complain to you ISP. Is this a wired or wireless connection?? Might be bad router... But i guess its your ISP. Is it cable or DSL?



It's a wireless fm connection, broadcasted by the ISP about 8-10 miles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2012)

Irony said:


> It's a wireless fm connection, broadcasted by the ISP about 8-10 miles.



lol Then it could be anything.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 9, 2012)

DATUM (used to be Rizone)[Freeware] Complete Internet Repair

Download, install, and run this (check all the boxes).  Re-boot when it finishes.
If you hover of the icons in the main windows it will give a brief explanation of the item.

I have used it; and, it is safe, works, and free.
This way you don't have to enter all those commands in an adminstrative command window.


----------



## Irony (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol Then it could be anything.



Well, when it decides to work its fine lol. It's pretty much the only option out here. Closest town of any size is 20 miles away, so its either this or satellite, and thats crap.



95Viper said:


> DATUM (used to be Rizone)[Freeware] Complete Internet Repair
> 
> Download, install, and run this (check all the boxes).  Re-boot when it finishes.
> If you hover of the icons in the main windows it will give a brief explanation of the item.
> ...



I just tried it, It helped significantly so far, tried a 120mb download, went from 25kbs before to 140kbps. Hasn't crashed yet

Edit: It made it through the download! I think that may have fixed it. Because before it couldn't get more than 1mb down without crashing. I'll try a couple more dls and see.

Edit: Okay, its back to being stupid again. I'm gonna call my isp and see what the deal is. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

